# Surefire Parts ID help



## Jeweler (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi
I was just wondering if any of the Surefire experts could help with these parts. Really the two bodys in the picture. Know first guess is there 3p's at least that's what I thought. I don't think so though. The bezels all fit but the tail caps will only go on with one turn and just don't seem to thread right. Whats up with that 1 cell extention tube it goes on perfectly with either body and allows the tailcaps to work. I want to put the lot on BST but I certianly don't want to call the body's 3p if there not. 
Any help would be great Thanks very much
Jim (Jeweler)


----------



## Size15's (Dec 2, 2006)

Those are WeaponLight components
Left to right:

L60 Lamp Module Housing Bodies (knurled and unknurled)
Then a standard bezel and a Z32 Shock Isoalted Bezel under it
Then an A21 Universal Housing Body and a Z14 or Z31 non-LOTC TailCap with the very old non-knurled button.

If you were to put the Z32 bezel onto one of the L60 LMHB's and add a P60 you'd have a complete L60 Lamp Module.
Screw that into the A21 and add the TailCap to make a model 650-00






The L60 Lamp Module used to have an smooth non-knurled Lamp Module Housing Body (you can sometimes see these on model 628 forends for the MP5)

The reason the A21 Universal Housing Body is needed between the Lamp Module and the TailCap is that some of SureFire's WeaponLight Housings were intergrated into the forends of firearms. Also intergrated was the various switches (momentary-on pressure pads, constant-on and disable rocker switches).
For example the H28 forend for the MP5 and the H18 for the Remington 870. 

You would then select the Lamp Module you wanted depending on the application: L30 (3V), L60 (6V), L90 (9V), L46 (6V IR), A12+L72 (6V Laser) etc etc

If there was no 'forend' housing option then you'd use a Universal WeaponLight and an appropriate mount. These used the same Lamp Modules, an A21 Universal Housing body (to replace the intergated housing) and then you'd select the TailCap switching option you needed.
In the olden days the TailCaps for the flashlights did not LockOut and the switch contact assemblies and rubber switch buttoms could be removed. In place you'd put a different switch unit - for example a tape pressure switch




There are many different switch options and since many tended to be made to order you could have pretty much anything you needed.
But to keep things simple the switch contact assembly with a tape pressure switch at the end of a cable 5" long is the "S05" and using the parts in your photo above you could add an S05 and appropriate mount to create a fine 6V WeaponLight.


----------



## Jeweler (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you so much Size 15's
I am really amazed at how much work you put into your reply and how much information you gave. That is so fantastic to know all that and it gives me a better appreciation for what they are. I am constantly amazed at your knowledge on surefire's.
Thank you again very much
Jim


----------



## Size15's (Dec 3, 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## Boltgun (Dec 3, 2006)

Size15's said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Al,
> 
> ...


----------



## Size15's (Dec 3, 2006)

If I understand what you're asking correctly...

The UMxx TailCap consists of the TailCap 'housing' and the switch contact assembly featuring the socket for the STxx (Plug-In Tape Pressure Switch) or SRxx (Plug-In Dual Switch with Rail Clip). 
The same is so for the UExx TailCap for the ScoutLight (E-Series).

You can not purchase the UM switch contact assembly on its own. This component is not interchangeable switch the Classic "Sxx" components shown in the photos above.

Does this answer your question?

The UM TailCap is larger than the 'standard' Classic TailCap:




The walls are significantly thicker.
You can see this here:





P.S.
I've edited the original photo to remove the UM since I only took photos of them both taken apart to show that they were different and not interchangeable.


----------



## Boltgun (Dec 3, 2006)

pics are better at explaining. 





in this pic the housing is the same as this one below isn't it?





So if the switch contact (UM) was available could it not fit into the SU housing?

Boltgun


----------



## Size15's (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah! I understand what you're asking now!
Sorry about missing the point in my last post.

"_Can the UM switch contact assembly replace the contact assembly of the SUxx tape switch TailCap?_"

Answer: I don't know!

Gut-feeling: Highly likely.

To find out I'd call SureFire and ask to speak with somebody in tech support about WeaponLight components.

However, since the only way to get a UM switch contact assembly is to get a UM TailCap what would be the point?

BTW, to get just the TailCap switch housing only you can order the UM00, XM00 or UE00. You then order the plug-in switch you require:
STxx (Plug-In Tape Pressure Switch) 
or
SRxx (Plug-In Dual Switch with Rail Clip)
Where xx is the length of the cable in whole inches: "07" = 7" long cable.


----------



## Boltgun (Dec 3, 2006)

Size15's said:


> To find out I'd call SureFire and ask to speak with somebody in tech support about WeaponLight components..


Figured I would have too...was hoping you may know though



Size15's said:


> However, since the only way to get a UM switch contact assembly is to get a UM TailCap what would be the point?..


You never know what someone is getting rid of. Nice piece of what some would call "useless information"



Size15's said:


> BTW, to get just the TailCap switch housing only you can order the UM00, XM00 or UE00. You then order the plug-in switch you require:
> STxx (Plug-In Tape Pressure Switch)
> or
> SRxx (Plug-In Dual Switch with Rail Clip)
> Where xx is the length of the cable in whole inches: "07" = 7" long cable.



Knew that. but thanks though

Boltgun


----------



## KashInc. (Aug 29, 2010)

Edited to remove a post that should have been made in the CPF MarketPlace.
And BTW, hotlinking images without the permission of the host is against our rules. Not to mention rude. It was my photo hosted by PK!


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 31, 2010)

You really should post this in the CPF Market place WTB section.

Have you called Surefire?


----------

